# cheap climbing stand



## madsnooker89 (Sep 25, 2008)

i found a climbing stand brand new for $79.97 it is a   
 Guide Gear Extreme Deluxe Climber Stand has has any body used one before?


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 27, 2008)

spend the money get a summit saftey first


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Sep 27, 2008)

madsnooker89 said:


> i found a climbing stand brand new for $79.97 it is a
> Guide Gear Extreme Deluxe Climber Stand has has any body used one before?



If ya havent bought it yet, I`ll sell ya my tree lounge- comfy! I work in blairsville, so drop off wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Sep 30, 2008)

how much for the tree lounge?


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Sep 30, 2008)

I`d take $100 for it- hollar at meone day and I`ll throw it into the truck an take her to work so you can take a look-


----------



## madsnooker89 (Sep 30, 2008)

where do you work at and can you bow hunt out of it?


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Oct 1, 2008)

sent you a PM


----------



## GREG66 (Nov 11, 2008)

You get what you pay for, go with a Summit.


----------



## parkerman (Nov 11, 2008)

I have used the Gorilla Greyback from Walmart and liked it fine.  It was steel so it was pretty heavy.  The net seat is fairly comfortable.

I just bought a Primetime Lite from Dick's.  It is similar in appearance to a Summit.  It is aluminum and easy to carry in and out.  I like it so far.  The seat is not quite as comfy as the Summit seat, but after some breaking in, it will be fine.  I paid $149.99 and think that I got a good deal for the money.


----------



## mastr001 (Nov 12, 2008)

tree lounge still for sale


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one before? I can't even say it, how in Gods green earth could I have used it?


----------



## DubyaT (Nov 13, 2008)

I was looking for a Summit Stand and Cabelas had the Realtree viper for $229 but it was out of stock.  It Finally came in stock and right before I ordered it on Monday I went on Gander Mountain and actually got the Goliath for $215 plus $5.00 for shipping and they had the Viper for $199.   I bought the Goliath but when I went to the website today it was back at $289.  Guess I should have bought 2.  It just arrived today I am pumped.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Nov 13, 2008)

Exactly ehat Bigrob said!!! Saftey is everything with climbing stands, go with the summit , it only takes one slip and when tath happens you want quality equiptment.


----------



## BowArrow (Nov 18, 2008)

I have two and another one on order. They are almost as comfortable as my Summit but are heavy and difficult to change the setting on the cable. The foot straps are cheap so I added a neopreme streach strap behind my boots. The stand does not bite the tree as good as my Summit.

I use these stands as fixed stands. The Guide also has a 20 foot climbing stick for $ 40. I climb the tree in my stand to the correct height and pull the climbing stick up with a rope. I attach the stick to the tree with the top strap and attach the other straps as I climb down. I also add ratchet straps to the stand and seat so they are ridged. I now have a comfortable stand that I can get into without making any noise all for $109.00 including shipping with a $10.00 gift card. The stand is easy to move if you find a better location. 

If I decide to hunt a new location, I use my Summit.


----------



## tarheel mountain man (Nov 18, 2008)

I have Summits and APIs. I will not hunt out of anything else. Summit is light but API is comfy for all day hunts. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

if you buy a cheap stand make sure you buy a good safety harness.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 21, 2008)

*I have an old stand*

that has bars that dig right into a tree.   Those folks had their priorities in order.  Hunter safety first.  Tree preservation far down the line.  Dig those tree stands right into a tree.   Less fooling around with falling.  

Was it Al Gore who said tree stands damage trees?  Wouldn't doubt it at all.   Fella likes to make stuff up as he goes.


----------



## thanson (Dec 4, 2008)

get a summit, they are well worth the extra money


----------

